# Reversing the flow on an electric fuel pump.



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a Mallory Comp 70 fuel pump. I was looking for a good spot to mount it under my '69 LeMans yesterday and I found a spot on the inward side of the frame just forward of the humps for the rear axle/suspension. Mounting it on the driver's side would be best as the stock fuel line is right there, and it would be easy and tidy to plumb into it (I will probably regret writing this the moment I actually start the work). The problem is that the inlet and outlets are exactly opposite of where I need them - the outlet faces towards the tank. Can you reverse the gerator to reverse the flow of the pump? That would be the easiest solution. I can't move the bracket - it's fixed solid to the pump. Mounting the pump upside down isn't an option either. Fabricating additional brackets might be an option, but I'd rather spend the time doing something else if I can avoid this. Any ideas?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You cannot reverse pump direction. 

Post up some pics and maybe someone can see a better alternative for you. You might want to consider replacing the 40 year old steel line with some 3/8 or 1/2" aluminum line. It's very easy to run. I use Aeroquip socketless line on my car, it is rubber with a teflon inner liner and is reletively inexpensive and easy to use also. I prefer it to the aluminum because I'm paraniod of the aluminum cracking from stress and vibration.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I was thinking if you had a holley blue/red pump, you could loosen the bracket and just turn the pump 180. Can you mount the pump upside down?? Should work fine and actually take your fuel lines out of harms way.


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

The fuel line is new 3/8" stainless from Year One, so that's not an issue. The pump should not be mounted upside down due to safety issues. The instructions make it clear that it's not an option, and I've seen a few threads here and there explaining the reason for not mounting the pump motor side down is that if a seal fails and gas leaks down into the pump motor it'll cause a fire. Sigh. I'll rig up some sort of bracket to deal with it. Basically the pump has a bracket that should bolt up to the frame with the inlet and outlet running parallel to that surface. The problem is that if I mount it on the driver's side, the inlet is at the front of the vehicle. What I'll likely do is make or find a bracket to modify for my purposes that will come off the frame at a 90 degree angle. I'll mount the pump to that with the outlet closest to the frame and fuel line. A couple of elbow fittings will get everything headed the direction I want it to go. I read one thread elsewhere that plainly stated that electric fuel pump installs are a nightmare. I'm just going to go with the saying that nothing worthwhile is ever fast or easy and leave it at that. I'll post pics if I hit another snag.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Chevy's all run down the passenger side, Pontiacs run a crossover fuel line on the crossmember, you could always run it like they did stock.. Or just run the fuel line on the passenger side up to the carb, why do you need to route on the drivers side. Oh, light turns on, have a good night, lol..


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

My first thought was to cross over from the passenger side - there's a body brace channel that would serve nicely to house the flexible braided stainless stuff I have, but I got to thinking that it would be much cleaner to have it on the driver's side right where the stock fuel line already is. On a '69 the fuel line never crosses over. The line begins pretty much at the center of the tank and then turns left to the driver's side frame rail and runs forward up throught the front cross member where it's linked to the mechanical fuel pump (also on the driver's side). Except for Tempest/LeMans with the OHC 6, then it takes a right from the tank and runs along the passenger side.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My thought was Holley carbs and the like all have the fuel inlet on the passenger side of the car. The pump would be right, and you don't need to get to where the fuel pump was. Plus, you don't have to route the fuel line around your alt and power steering pump. It would be a nice clean install and just run the hose straight up the front of the block, or under your AC.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Why are you going to an electric pump? Stock replacement pumps are still made in the U.S. I'll bet that electric fuel pump is not made in the U.S.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

dimitri said:


> Why are you going to an electric pump? Stock replacement pumps are still made in the U.S. I'll bet that electric fuel pump is not made in the U.S.


Maybe he needs more volume than a stock replacement pump can produce.


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm going with an electric fuel pump to increase volume and because I understand they tend to be more adjustable and consistent in fuel delivery. Yeah, they still make mechanical fuel pumps. And, they _might_ even all be made in the USA (my Mallory pump is). In any case, it's what I've committed to at this point in the project. What's the saying? Only dead fish go along with the current? I'm running a Q-jet and I have the factory line that skirts around the thermostat housing, etc. It eventually bends over to the driver's side where it would joint up with the mechanical fuel pump that is no longer there. I'm keeping an open mind to the approach, so I might begrudgingly abandon the nice new stock stainless altogether and just go with all flexible braided stainless and work it along the passenger side if I find the advantages support doing so.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Unless you've got a *real* radical build there the electric pump is probably overkill. In your case it's already adding unneeded complexity and cost.

They do make high volume mechanical pumps and there are plenty of high horse motors running them. 

I've run them in the past for no good reason other than I thought that was what I needed. The F*ck book Hot Rod magazines all tell you thats what you need. :lol:

I don't like them because they are noisy and they are a drain on your electrical system and big pumps like my setup would require tend to run hot and require a complex variable voltage system to ensure pump life and reliability.

Not bashing OP, just giving my 2 cents gleaned from experience. If you are running a single Q-jet a mechanical pump is probably plenty.


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

No offense taken at all. It's a bit bassackwards, but it'll be pretty much set up for a more radical build down the road.


----------

